# Mast-R-Slider attachment



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

So far the best tool I have bought for my shop has been the Mast-R-Slider attachment for my Delta table saw. No more crosscut sled needed. will crosscut up to 36" wide, and miter. Great for low volume use. If you handle skids of sheetgoods then you need a full time sliding TS. In my one man shop this Jessem reduced my workload by a factor of 300% for crosscutting cabinet parts. You still have to bust a full sheet down with a circular saw, which I have always had to do and alot of folks do out there. From the ruff pcs it just goes suhweeeeeeeetly.
JackM
PS: Nathan I dont know how to add pics but I have some if you tell me how :smile:


----------



## Creations by Spencer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Just bought one*

Anxious to try mine when it arrives next week. Any tips on set up or usage? How big of panels do you cut on it?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Spencer: Get ready to LUV it LOL. No I dont get a commission ROFLOL
Using the fence in the forward position you can crosscut 30" wide. If you already do not have it make yourself a support table you can move to support long pcs, ( mine is on lockable casters). The length of the pcs is limited only to your space and support. The extension on the fence will go out to 48" with the stop. 
the way I use it is I blank all my pcs with a skillsaw first. I do not have room to run a 4 x 8 thru.
The setup is critical, do not rush it. Figure about 3 or 4 hrs to get up setup.
If you do not own a REALLY accurate square get one. I have a 2 triangle setup from Woodpeckers, 6" and 3" accurate to + - .001. They are reasonable If you need a link let me know.
Email me at [email protected] and I will give you info on contacting me direct so ya can call if you need during setup.
Jack


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm waiting for Niki to come up with one for a Bosch 4000!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Corn; I will ask him for ya next time I see him:laughing:.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, if yer gonna be in Poland anytime soon...bring me back some sausage.:yes:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

with sauerkraut of course :}?:yes:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll pass on the 'kraut thanks....for my wifes sake!!!!:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeesh sucha vimp Ja:icon_smile::yes:


----------

